# My New Herd Sire :)



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Okay, so he's a little small :lol: But he sure is 18 lbs of cute!

Just got back from picking him up...he's a Purebred Nubian :stars: I can get him registered!! Yay!! He needs a name, so feel free to suggest one


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Van Gough or Vincent because he looks like a painting


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

His wether buddy is Oliver....the lady was calling him "luke"


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

He is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE his coloring! I'm a sucker for the odd colored ones....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! He has white on him also....almost like an undercoat...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He's a unique looking boy! A good name for him would be Macchiato , it's a coffee with caramel cream and grayish coffee/cocoa.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Moose Tracks


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

handsome boy! congratulations


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice boy. he reminds me of Rocky Road ice cream.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So handsome!! Love that flashy colors!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Stephanie he is beautiful! Did you pick him up at Northern Spy Farm?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love his coloring.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone.....Erica...he is from LoveKnot Farm in Canajoharie Ny.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

He is wicked nice. Hope he blesses you with wonderful, healthy, spotted kids!


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

What a cute boy! How 'bout Walnut for a name suggestion, if you haven't decided?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have to admit Stephanie, I'm turning a little green over here.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

How did I miss this post??? Congrats on the cutie pie!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He's awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## cajunmom (Apr 29, 2013)

I love his coloring. Absolutely gorgeous.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice looking boy! You must be head over heels! He is such a cool pattern!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I like Luke! It's a good name.


----------



## Julie W. (Oct 5, 2009)

What a pretty boy!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats! Gorgeous boy!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! Thanks everybody! He is adorable and gorgeous and all that :lol: Erica~ You mean I actually have a goat that makes you drool? Awesome 

He is a bit small for his age so I started cocci treatment right away since she said she doesn't have to ever treat for it but some of the goats were smallish so I err on the side of caution.

He is also very mellow and a nice lil guy. Sweet attitude.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!!! He's a pretty handsome fella;-) Awesome coloring


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Very cute! I think Rocky Road ice cream when I look at him, too!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I LOVE canyontrails suggestion! 

He's a handsome boy for sure.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He is gorgeous Stephanie !!!! Congrats , enjoy him


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks everybody


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My son wants to call him L.G. ....for Little Goat  His actual name is Loveknot's Crest.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are some updated pics, he is losing his color where he is moonspotted...he is now 40 lbs! He is 12 weeks old. correction on his name...he is Loveknot's Crest "Luke" they were calling him. So he will be registered as Loveknot's Crest L.G. I guess....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He is such a pleasure to have right now...I hope he stays that way!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boy, I wish I had him for my Mitzi..;-) He's a beauty;-)


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

hes so pretty! I can't wait to see your kid crop next year!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys...I was hoping he'd stay that color but alas, he is changing...I love him though, he has a sweet personality


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Some updated pics...he is changing for sure!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Some updated pics...he is changing for sure!


Very handsome boy!!!hlala:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you! I love how he has one dark ear and one light


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! If you lived closer...;-)


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

He's very nice, I love the color changing


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Loveknot.. did you buy him from Marigrace? Maybe I'm thinking of someone different, but the farm name sounds familar. He is gorgeous!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He is the spittin image of the doeling I just bought. She is starting to change color also. Most of them born that color change so that lovely walnut coloring turns white or lighter. 

He sure is a handsome booger!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone! vincek, I bought him from Loveknot's Crest farm in Canajoharie....Yes, I believe her name was Marigrace...would need to look on his papers for sure though, I still need to fill them out and get him registered....


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

You must not be too far from me 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

Not too far from me either!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am in Petersburgh, right on the border of Ma and Vt


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I was just out there a few weeks ago to drop off a doe


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Really? Where?


----------



## jscharling (Jul 10, 2014)

I live near Cobleskill about 30 min from canajoharie.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice  Howdy neighbor  SUNY is about an hour and 15 minutes from here...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Really? Where?


At Fox Hollow Farm.. Not sure if you know where that is.. Lol! 
She is in Petersburg


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

OMGosh! That is close ,less than fifteen minutes from me LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

[ QUOTE=NyGoatMom;1742059]OMGosh! That is close ,less than fifteen minutes from me LOL[/QUOTE]

That's too funny!! Wish I had known!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have been by the farm but not on it.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm in Canaan. Right on the mass border


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> I have been by the farm but not on it.


She seems pretty nice  had Nubians and Obers  and restarting a bit of Nigies  lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Canaan is 45 minutes from here 
Skyla, I am so glad I am done buying! But if I need a new nubian, I'll check it out


----------

